# Preity Zinta counting the Prize money after IPL



## Pathik (Jun 13, 2008)

*www.sendthispic.com/out.php/i64055_image001.jpg

ROFL!!!  

Taken from FE.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jun 13, 2008)

^^lolz

dats wat all she got after kissing and hugging those Punjabi guys??


----------



## mastermunj (Jun 13, 2008)

hahahahaha.... i can land her some more if she is in so great need of money after badly loosing in IPL


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 13, 2008)

she might be thinking of bribing with that coins.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jun 13, 2008)

^^bribing who??? IPL billionaires?? with those penny coins??!!!!!


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 13, 2008)

she has much potential besides that coins.[pun intended]


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jun 13, 2008)

^^ there's no doubt


----------



## Faun (Jun 13, 2008)

those are the lucky dimes of luck and prosperity


----------



## praka123 (Jun 13, 2008)

so many hugs and kisses waisted ...


----------



## Maverick340 (Jun 13, 2008)

But no arguing, the Punjab team members got "more" than they could ask for !!


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 13, 2008)

but paid very less....just some penny
lol


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jun 13, 2008)

^^rofl....


----------



## Faun (Jun 13, 2008)

praka123 said:


> so many hugs and kisses waisted ...


i suppose dint mean this
*www.efushop.com/celiang/Waist.jpg


----------



## praka123 (Jun 13, 2008)

oops! I meant "wasted"


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 13, 2008)

T159 said:


> i suppose dint mean this
> *www.efushop.com/celiang/Waist.jpg



even if the hugs got wasted, the waist didnt get wasted atleast.
is it she?


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jun 13, 2008)

^^nope.....she is better than dat


----------



## praka123 (Jun 13, 2008)

she has changed lot from her first looks in the film *soldier* few years back 
oh!I just remembered GUPT!a good film from yesteryears


----------



## NucleusKore (Jun 13, 2008)

praka123 said:


> just remembered GUPT!a good film from yesteryears



yes I like that film too, unfortunately it did not do too well with our hare brained masses


----------



## victor_rambo (Jun 13, 2008)

Gupt had some great music and SFX from Viju Shah-The music director.


----------



## Faun (Jun 13, 2008)

Gupt was the turning point


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jun 13, 2008)

Preity Zinta was NOT in Gupt. It had Bobby Deol as lead actor, Manisha Koirala his lady and Kajol as psychopathic b1tch who murders Bobby's father Raj Bubber .


----------



## Faun (Jun 13, 2008)

^^yeah we know


----------



## praka123 (Jun 13, 2008)

preity zinta is from which state?_ch1nky_?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 13, 2008)

zinta's from punjab..punjabi kudi..lol..yea shes lost what she had...too much of hugging...lol


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 13, 2008)

Lol, she looks like a gothic girl


----------



## eggman (Jun 13, 2008)

I can't believe you fellas are so cheap minded!!! The picture was funny , alright , I laughed at it. But whats up cursing her with all bad words and making fun of her because of hugging and kissing.  .... you ppl(some) are treating her like she slept with the team.Sorry that I am sounding like a moral police, but what was she supposed to do when her team won? You expected her to sit down and smile. After she and her hubby invested so much money on it. IS it?? ANd you Mr. paranj, Now I know why you couldn't and wouldn't get that girl.  No , I'm not her fan but I respect for what she had achieved. She's more popular and rich that 99% of poster in this thread , so respect for what she had achieved. 

Oh by the way, I can't believe that THERE IS ALWAYS A MOTHER IN NATURE thread got deleted because it was inappropriate school kids, lol.....and this thread is appropiate.... tells them how pervert males are and how low they always think.   I didnt mean to sound like this, but I cant control.



paranj said:


> lol! look at her, how can someone hug that b1tch? Even the locale college girls look better than jer. i am better off with my GF  b1tch shud die after losing than taking 2Rs. I think she will go and buy boomer chewing-gum with it


Its not funny ,its not cool  but its a sick post!!!!


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jun 13, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> zinta's from punjab..punjabi kudi..lol..yea shes lost what she had...too much of hugging...lol


She's from Himachal Pradesh 
I'm no fan of her but like to maintain a full personal knowledge bank.
@Paranj
Change ur attitude towards woman boyoh cause we don't wanna nurture a Sadist Rapist here 
Anyways this is a Tech Forum so if ne1 wanna b1tch 'bout her better FCUK off to Orkut.


----------



## adi007 (Jun 13, 2008)

Lol..nice pic

@paranj:What the hell do u think of urself...are u a super model ..?
I think that mods must ban u 
When ever i see ur posts, there will be cheap,ugly and dirty words...This is a public forum u fool...u can't just use these kinds of words
You are really sick...it's better that u consult a good doctor...
Your attitude towards girls and womens is very ugly and disturbing...
If the same continues then u will land in trouble and also society will be in trouble becoz of u ...
I hope u understand these and improve ur attitude and behavior and if not get the hell out of digit forum...


----------



## Faun (Jun 13, 2008)

paranj u need stick treatment


----------



## narangz (Jun 13, 2008)

She's from Shimla 

BTW- A nice, funny thread ruined by some psychos.


----------



## paranj (Jun 13, 2008)

> @paranj:What the hell do u think of urself...are u a super model ..?
> I think that mods must ban u
> When ever i see ur posts, there will be cheap,ugly and dirty words...This is a public forum u fool...u can't just use these kinds of words
> You are really sick...it's better that u consult a good doctor...
> ...



AND ALL OTHERS

u like Zinta i dont, whats the problem. This a tecg-forum as someone mentioned and not a fanboie forum to brag abt this low-class actress. U say she has acheived soo much. U compare within India but wat abt outside India? Compare it with them, Zinta is less popular than that 16yr old Emma Watson(now.now i respect her). Even that 16yr.(at HP2 time) acts better than Zinta ! And abt my attitude, i cant change it for some pesky actress.


----------



## Faun (Jun 13, 2008)

may be she is a low-class, but does calling her names and swearing will do any good

U need to control your thoughts and fingers before typing anything. Better avoid such posts or u are liable to be prosecuted.


----------



## Pathik (Jun 13, 2008)

Paranj dude, tu abhi bachha hai, have some respect for women. Atleast successful and brave ones like Preity. And if you dont, dont post such stuff in the forum.
The post was just a joke. Dont turn it into something ugly.


----------



## eggman (Jun 13, 2008)

You don't like her, no problem. But whats up calling her b!tch and all that!!!! You and anyone else have no right to comment disgracefully on anyone unless you know what he/she's been through!!! Very Very sick attitude you have!!


----------



## paranj (Jun 13, 2008)

> You don't like her, no problem. But whats up calling her b!tch and all that!!!! You and anyone else have no right to comment disgracefully on anyone unless you know what he/she's been through!!! Very Very sick attitude you have!!



eggman and all other PZ fans a hearty sorry from me ok? Happy i wont comment anymore on PZ. But that does not change my way of thinking towards her. I am apologizing because of u guys and not for her. Sorry


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jun 13, 2008)

@paranj

u think the way u like abt her......but respect others concepts and plz don't ruin this thread anymore......u hav to change ur attitude man, this is to the way....u know it. In most of the threads u r behaving like this.....


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 13, 2008)

hey guys..bunk it will you..
we all know she doesnt know how to act and everything and shes a total waste of screenspace..but dont start a war here defending her...we all at some point or the other hit back at girls and call them this and that for their attitude..and not undeservingly either..this being a tech forum such language was totally uncalled for but lets not talk about attitudes anymore...coz no man is any less..


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jun 13, 2008)

To all guys:
Forgive Paranj as the guy is just a kid.He barely has a hair on his nut and in this age his hormones are playing Serious Sam with his body and mind.
Give him some space and time to mature up and by the last post I think he's got the point.

P.S:
I'm not Sexist person or against women but I've read and experienced that 90% of Women(or Girls) open their mouth for only 2 things:


Spill out Trash (Miss South Carolina 2007 anyone)
Give BJs (.......... fill whoever u wanna relate to)


----------



## paranj (Jun 13, 2008)

> u think the way u like abt her......but respect others concepts and plz don't ruin this thread anymore......u hav to change ur attitude man, this is to the way....u know it. In most of the threads u r behaving like this.....



please yaar i apologized. u are bashing ur fellow thread member for actress who dosent even know u exist? huh! and i thought ppl think abt their friends first than strangers. Well anyways sorry again. AND I WILL NOT CHANGE MY ATTITUDE FOR 2Rs. HEROINE. sorry for bashing. sorry for bashing .  happy every1? do u need more apologies?


----------



## praka123 (Jun 13, 2008)

^add the apology to your signature 8) satisfaction guranteed


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jun 13, 2008)

@ Paranj
Forgetaboutit!


----------



## paranj (Jun 13, 2008)

> ^add the apology to your signature



No i wont. Not at all for PZ. if it was a HOLLYWOOD actress than i wud have done. Bollywood actress-actors have......well leave it.



> @ Paranj
> Forgetaboutit!


 Exactly what i am trying to say.  Anything more? i say call Preity on the forums and make her a tech-geek too


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jun 13, 2008)

ya....dats his age, v can understand......dats y I said him to calmdown.....it was I who commented abt her kissing and hugging problems first........but I kept my limit, Paranj has to learn to control his emotions 

@Paranj

dats ok man......every has there own little problems....nobody is perfect


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 13, 2008)

oops posts are flooding like he11

u mean c-o-n-t-r-o-l ?


----------



## Faun (Jun 13, 2008)

in the meantime i got a new theme for gnome, looking like teh hackers machine now


----------



## paranj (Jun 13, 2008)

> ya....dats his age, v can understand......dats y I said him to calmdown.....it was I who commented abt her kissing and hugging problems first........but I kept my limit, Paranj has to learn to control his emotions


  u wanna know why i am anagry? Becuz first u guys bash me to death for this alienish actress and that Dashavantha or sumthing movie thread guys bash me for telling the truth that movie's not good. inspite of thanking me, they offend me. SORRY GUYS I CAME TO THIS FORUM SEARCHING FRIENDLY PPL. ALL I FOUND WAS PPL WHO OFFEND THEIR FELLOW MEMBERS FOR ACTRESSES, SOFTWARES, GAMES, MOVIES AND WHAT-NOT. thanks u, i enjoyed my time thouroughly here.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jun 13, 2008)

Now if anybody else pesters Paranj or disses Preity or create ruckus of any kind I'm reporting it to the MOD. Call me Snitch but its the right thing B1y@tch.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jun 13, 2008)

dOm1naTOr said:


> u mean c-o-n-t-r-o-l ?




yeah...I mean to control urself. Like when I talks abt Emma Watson, u frags the hell out of me 


eeeee


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 14, 2008)

j1n M@tt said:


> yeah...I mean to control urself. Like when I talks abt Emma Watson, u frags the hell out of me
> 
> 
> eeeee


i once gave proof for emma watson na? u remember?


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jun 14, 2008)

^^but I don't care ......am her fan since my gf left me


----------



## shantanu (Jun 14, 2008)

paranj : in misery for 3 days.. bad language and content.. other maintain peace..


----------

